# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  महाभारत के युद्ध के चक्रव्यूह क्या थे ???

## sultania

महाभारत के युद्ध के बारे मैं सभी ने कुछ ना कुछ सुना जरूर है । 
महाभारत के  चक्रव्यूह  युद्ध कोशल की एक सफल कूटनीति थे ,इन  चक्रव्यूह मैं फंसा के बड़े -बड़े शूरमाओ को मोत के घाट उतारा गया। 
इस सूत्र के माध्यम से ये जानने की कोशिश करते हैं की आखिर ये चक्रव्यूह क्या थे ,इनका निर्माण ओर मकसद क्या था ?

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

●●●  वज्र व्यूह ●●● महाभारत युद्ध के प्रथम दिन अर्जुन ने अपनी सेना को इस  व्यूह के आकार में सजाया था... इसका आकार देखने में इन्द्रदेव के वज्र जैसा  होता था अतः इस प्रकार के व्यूह को "वज्र व्यूह" कहते हैं!

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

●●●क्रौंच व्यूह ●●●
क्रौंच  एक पक्षी होता है... जिसे आधुनिक अंग्रेजी भाषा में Demoiselle Crane कहते  हैं... ये सारस की एक प्रजाति है...इस व्यूह का आकार इसी पक्षी की तरह  होता है... युद्ध के दूसरे दिन युधिष्ठिर ने पांचाल पुत्र को इसी क्रौंच  व्यूह से पांडव सेना सजाने का सुझाव दिया था... राजा द्रुपद इस पक्षी के सर  की तरफ थे, तथा कुन्तीभोज इसकीआँखों के स्थान पर थे... आर्य सात्यकि की  सेना इसकी गर्दन के स्थान परथे... भीम तथा पांचाल पुत्र इसके पंखो (Wings)  के स्थान पर थे... द्रोपदी के पांचो पुत्र तथा आर्य सात्यकि इसके पंखो की  सुरक्षा में तैनात थे...इस तरह से हम देख सकते है की, ये व्यूह बहुत ताकतवर  एवं असरदार था... पितामह भीष्म ने स्वयं इस व्यूह से अपनी कौरव सेना सजाई  थी... भूरिश्रवा तथा शल्य इसके पंखो की सुरक्षा कर रहे थे... सोमदत्त,  अश्वत्थामा, कृपाचार्य और कृतवर्मा इस पक्षी के विभिन्न अंगों का दायित्व  संभाल रहे थे...

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

●●●अर्धचन्द्र व्यूह ●●●
इसकी  रचना अर्जुन ने कौरवों के गरुड़ व्यूह के प्रत्युत्तर में की थी... पांचाल  पुत्र ने इस व्यूह को बनाने में अर्जुन की सहायता की थी ... इसके दाहिने  तरफ भीम थे... इसकी उर्ध्व दिशा में द्रुपद तथा विराट नरेश की सेनाएं थी...  उनके ठीकआगे पांचाल पुत्र, नील, धृष्टकेतु, और शिखंडी थे... युधिष्ठिर  इसके मध्य में थे... सात्यकि, द्रौपदी के पांच पुत्र,अभिमन्यु, घटोत्कच,  कोकय बंधु इस व्यूह के बायीं ओर थे... तथा इसके अग्र भाग पर अर्जुन स्वयं  सच्चिदानंद स्वरुप भगवन श्रीकृष्ण के साथ थे!

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

●●●मंडल व्यूह●●●
भीष्म  पितामह ने युद्ध के सांतवे दिन कौरव सेना को इसी मंडल व्यूहद्वारा सजाया  था... इसका गठन परिपत्र रूप में होता था... ये बेहद कठिन व्यूहों में से एक  था... पर फिर भी पांडवों ने इसे वज्र व्यूह द्वारा भेद दिया था... इसके  प्रत्युत्तर में भीष्म ने "औरमी व्यूह" की रचना की थी... इसका तात्पर्य  होता है समुद्र... ये समुद्र की लहरों के समान प्रतीत होता था... फिर इसके  प्रत्युत्तर में अर्जुन ने "श्रीन्गातका व्यूह" की रचना की थी... ये व्यूह  एक भवन के समान दिखता था...

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

●●●चक्रव्यूह●●●
इसके  बारे में सभी ने सुना है... इसकी रचना गुरु द्रोणाचार्य ने युद्ध के  तेरहवें दिन की थी... दुर्योधन इस चक्रव्यूह के बिलकुल मध्य (Centre) में  था... बाकि सात महारथी इस व्यूह की विभिन्न परतों (layers) में थे... इस  व्यूह के द्वार पर जयद्रथ था... सिर्फ अभिमन्यु ही इस व्यूह को भेदने में  सफल हो पाया... पर वो अंतिम द्वार को पार नहीं कर सका... तथा बाद में ७  महारथियों द्वारा उसकी हत्या कर दी गयी.

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

●●●चक्रशकट व्यूह ●●●
अभिमन्यु  की हत्या के पश्चात जब अर्जुन, जयद्रथ के प्राण लेने को उद्धत हुए, तब  गुरु द्रोणाचार्य ने जयद्रथ की रक्षा के लिए युद्ध के चौदहवें दिन इस व्यूह  की रचना की थी!!

----------


## sultania



----------


## Kamal Ji

> ●●●चक्रव्यूह●●●
> इसके  बारे में सभी ने सुना है... इसकी रचना गुरु द्रोणाचार्य ने युद्ध के  तेरहवें दिन की थी... दुर्योधन इस चक्रव्यूह के बिलकुल मध्य (Centre) में  था... बाकि सात महारथी इस व्यूह की विभिन्न परतों (layers) में थे... इस  व्यूह के द्वार पर जयद्रथ था... सिर्फ अभिमन्यु ही इस व्यूह को भेदने में  सफल हो पाया... पर वो अंतिम द्वार को पार नहीं कर सका... तथा बाद में ७  महारथियों द्वारा उसकी हत्या कर दी गयी.


सुल्तान सिंह जी,  महाभारत पुराण पढने से, संतों से और गुणीजनों से, कथा आदि के माध्यम से 
पढ़ा व सुना है अभिमन्यु जी जब गर्भावस्था में ही थे, तब द्रोपदी को चक्रव्यूह के अन्दर जाने का ( भेदन का ) और बहार निकलने का तरीका बताया था,( जो उन्होंने  गुरु द्रोणाचार्यजी सी सीखा था ), द्रोपदी बहार निकलने का निद्रा के कारन सुन नही पायी थी इस लिए अभिमन्यु भेदन ही जान पाया था, बाहर निकलने का ढंग नही जन पाया था.

इस कारन च्र्व्युह्ह की जब रणांगन में रचना की थी , इसी कारण वह बाहर नही आ पाया था.
जो चक्रव्यूह को भेद कर बहर आ सकते थेवह थे गुरु द्रोणाचार्य शिष्य अर्जुन जी,
जिन्हें छल से रण में लड़ते लड़ते जयद्रथ बहुत दूर ले गये थे.
इस कारण अभिमन्यु ने चक्रव्यूह भेदन का जिम्मा उठाया  था.

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक सच्ची घटना मैं चक्रव्यूह  के बारे में ही है, 
मैं इस सूत्रमे लिखना अपना सौभाग्य समझता हूँ.

बात काफी पुराणी है,
आपमें से अधिकांश को पता है मैं पेशे से फोटोग्राफर हूँ.
दिल्ली के एक बहु नगर के पास मेरी दुकान है
.
दुकान के समक्ष एक चारपाई की दूकान होती थी, 
(अब व्ही दुकान वहीं ही है पर वहां अब यही काम ऊँचे दर्जे पर होता है)

जब चारपाई की दुकान थी, तब चारपाईयों को बुनने के लिये 
बुनकर भी आते जाते व रहते थे.
उन में से एक बार एक अति वयोवृद्ध बुनकर काम के सिलसिले के लिए आये,
( अब उनका नाम अब्याद नही है )

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी कई बार खाली समय में इधर उधर की बातें
उन चारपाई  बुनकर से होती रहती थी.
बातें करते करते कई बार वह ऐसी सिधान्तिक, धार्मिक,
आजकल के समाज पर कटाक्ष करते थे,
 तब हम सब आस पास के दुकानदार उनसे आदर से बात करने लगे.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं भी दूकान से जाने के बाद खाना खा कर,
 वहां चौपाल जैसे जो माहोल बन जाता था वहां च्ला आता था.

एक बार ऐसा हुआ.....

यही बात चक्रव्यूह की छिड़ गयी, 
मैंने चक्रव्यूह के सन्दर्भ में जो पहले इसी सूत्र मे पीछे लिखा है,
........... वह सब कहा. 

तब वह महात्मा बुनकर बोले.....
क्या आप जानते हैं चक्रव्यूह क्या और कैसा होता है ?

----------


## arman 007

सुल्तानिया जी इस सूत्र की प्रत्येक पोस्ट सहेज कर रखने योग्य है श्रीमान ,बार बार पढ़ने का मन कर रहा है !

----------


## sultania

> सुल्तानिया जी इस सूत्र की प्रत्येक पोस्ट सहेज कर रखने योग्य है श्रीमान ,बार बार पढ़ने का मन कर रहा है !


हार्दिक धन्यवाद अरमान भाई ,महाभारत कोई किवंदती नहीं है ,ये विश्व का प्रथम विश्वयुद्ध था ,जिसमे अनेक देशो की सेना ने हिस्सा लिया था, यहाँ तक की अश्वथामा ने युद्ध के अंतिम दिन नाभकीय परमाणु शस्त्रों का प्रयोग किया था ।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> सुल्तान सिंह जी,  महाभारत पुराण पढने से, संतों से और गुणीजनों से, कथा आदि के माध्यम से 
> पढ़ा व सुना है अभिमन्यु जी जब गर्भावस्था में ही थे, तब द्रोपदी को चक्रव्यूह के अन्दर जाने का ( भेदन का ) और बहार निकलने का तरीका बताया था,( जो उन्होंने  गुरु द्रोणाचार्यजी सी सीखा था ), *द्रोपदी बहार निकलने का निद्रा के कारन सुन नही पायी थी इस लिए अभिमन्यु भेदन ही जान पाया था, बाहर निकलने का ढंग नही जन पाया था.
> *
> इस कारन च्र्व्युह्ह की जब रणांगन में रचना की थी , इसी कारण वह बाहर नही आ पाया था.
> जो चक्रव्यूह को भेद कर बहर आ सकते थेवह थे गुरु द्रोणाचार्य शिष्य अर्जुन जी,
> जिन्हें छल से रण में लड़ते लड़ते जयद्रथ बहुत दूर ले गये थे.
> इस कारण अभिमन्यु ने चक्रव्यूह भेदन का जिम्मा उठाया  था.


महोदय,
जहां तक मुझे ज्ञात है अभिमन्यु की माता का नाम सुभद्रा था।

----------


## sultania

> महोदय,
> जहां तक मुझे ज्ञात है अभिमन्यु की माता का नाम सुभद्रा था।


जी हाँ सही बोला आपने वो क्या हैं ना कमल चाचू दवाई लेने के बाद आत्ममुग्ध होके मनोचिकित्सक तक बन जाते हैं।

----------


## arman 007

कमल जी कृपया जारी रखिये ,जिज्ञासा बढ़ाकर अचानक यह विराम ??

----------


## Kamal Ji

> महोदय,
> जहां तक मुझे ज्ञात है अभिमन्यु की माता का नाम सुभद्रा था।


आप सही कह रहे हैं, अभिमन्यु की माता का नाम सुभद्रा था.
मैंने जानबूझ कर  नाम लिखा था, ऐसा किसलिए यह आप सोचो.
कोई आत्ममुग्ध नही हुआ था न होता हूँ, अब सुलतान सिंह जी की अआदत है एस कहने की, मैं इतने सालों से इन्हें फोरम के माध्यम से जानता हूँ.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी कृपया जारी रखिये ,जिज्ञासा बढ़ाकर अचानक यह विराम ??


मात्र दो कारणों से रुका था.. एक होली दूसरा... कोई इसे चाव से पढने वाल भी है या नही, 
कोई जानकार भी अगर सामने  हो तो मजा आता है भाई उत्तराखंडी जी जैसा.
केवल यही नही जानबूझ कर गलती ऐसी पहले भी कर दी थी जिसे मेरे मित्र सुनील जी ने 
उसके बारे में लिखा था, अगर उन्होंने मुझे न टोका होता तो मेरा वह सूत्र इतना ज्यादा पसंद न किया जाना था, क्योंकि मैंने उसे वहीँ रोक देना था.वह सुत्र था श्री कृष्ण लीला वाला.
मुझे लिखते हुए हर्ष हो रहा है ऐसा मित्र आज मुझे एक और मिला .

----------


## ramsingh111

PLEASE MORE POST

----------


## itsmine

मित्र लिखने की तो तब सोचे जब शब्द मिले आपने तो सारे शब्द ही छीन लिए 
इतने सुंदर सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## logical indian

प्लीझ और लिखे आगे लिखे और जनाब मे तो कहता हु लिखते रहे आप जनाब >>>>>> पड़कर खुशी के आँसू आ रहे है जनाब >> ooooo >>:central 141:>>>

----------


## Kamal Ji

> प्लीझ और लिखे आगे लिखे और जनाब मे तो कहता हु लिखते रहे आप जनाब >>>>>> पड़कर खुशी के आँसू आ रहे है जनाब >> ooooo >>:central 141:>>>


आप किस सदस्य से सम्बोधित हैं?

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

बहुत रोचक सूत्र है यदि किसी के पास इस सम्बन्ध  में और भी जानकारी हो तो अवश्य बताये जी जैसे को इन चक्रव्यूह को तोड़ने का तरीके क्या थे

----------


## VINODBISHT

बहुत  बढ़िया दोस्तों बहुत ही नायब जानकारी दी आपने.

----------


## logical indian

जाबड़ सुत्र हें <<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Aeolian

bahut badiya jankari hai .

----------


## bro.ken heart

अनुरोध है कि सूत्र को आगे बढाया जाए

----------


## bro.ken heart

सूत्रधार से अनुरोध है कि इतने रोचक सूत्र को यूँ विराम न दे !!

----------


## crushh

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र।

----------


## arvin2015

लाजवाब सँग्रह है, रेपो... स्वीकार करेँ।

----------


## Prasun

Bahut dilchasp

----------


## Amol888

> मैं भी दूकान से जाने के बाद खाना खा कर,
>  वहां चौपाल जैसे जो माहोल बन जाता था वहां च्ला आता था.
> 
> एक बार ऐसा हुआ.....
> 
> यही बात चक्रव्यूह की छिड़ गयी, 
> मैंने चक्रव्यूह के सन्दर्भ में जो पहले इसी सूत्र मे पीछे लिखा है,
> ........... वह सब कहा. 
> 
> ...


कृपया आगे क्या हुआ बताईये....!!!! मै और जानना चाहता हू!

----------


## sultania

मकर  वयूह .............

----------

